# Meldah dam fishing report



## sgaw (Jan 15, 2008)

Me and my wife and a friend went fishing at Meldah yesterday. Put in at Neville boat ramp,ramp was very clean , fished the creek on the Ohio side and caught a few white bass and a hybrid. We move up to the entrance to the locks to fish the wall only to be told by the lockmaster that fishing there is prohibited. The barge companies were complaining that the boats were not moving out of there way when they were entering the locks. Here we go again , a few bad apples spoiling it for everyone.The prime fishing areas on the Kentucky side are inaccessable due to the power plant constuction., now the prime Ohio side is taken away. It is areal shame, the sauger fishing this last month or so has been fantastic.Good luck to those who try to fish the wall, hope you wallet are deep.


----------



## Dizzy (Oct 1, 2012)

I have always wondered about that situation. It is clearly posted to stay out of the lock approaches. Has the lockmaster just always let it slide?


----------



## sgaw (Jan 15, 2008)

I think as long as the lockmasters don't get any complaints from the barge companies he doesn't feel the need to inforce the rule, but as I said before some boaters just won't move until the last moment so he has no choice but to enforce the rule. It isn't like the barges can put on the brakes or work around the fisherman.Some boater are just plain @#@$#@#$## s. WE pay the price for their behavior.


----------



## Dizzy (Oct 1, 2012)

Yeah, sounds like a chance for an idiot to get themselves killed and ruin it for everyone that has some common sense.


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

sgaw said:


> Me and my wife and a friend went fishing at Meldah yesterday. Put in at Neville boat ramp,ramp was very clean , fished the creek on the Ohio side and caught a few white bass and a hybrid. We move up to the entrance to the locks to fish the wall only to be told by the lockmaster that fishing there is prohibited. The barge companies were complaining that the boats were not moving out of there way when they were entering the locks. Here we go again , a few bad apples spoiling it for everyone.The prime fishing areas on the Kentucky side are inaccessable due to the power plant constuction., now the prime Ohio side is taken away. It is areal shame, the sauger fishing this last month or so has been fantastic.Good luck to those who try to fish the wall, hope you wallet are deep.


I would like to hear from someone that got a fine. I have heard this but know of no one or heard from anyone that has. I'm not so sure that they can fine a person as boats have to be allowed in that area to at least lock thru if they want. If you have been fined let us hear from you, and the circumstances. Thanks


----------



## 1bowhntr (Mar 17, 2011)

a buddy and i went last saturday fished a creek for awhile caught two stripers and one white bass went to the locks to fish there was a boat already up there he told us that lockmaster was not allowing any fishing in the approach so we went to the kentucky side fished for awhile and then procceded to go fish the lock wall lockmaster said nothin game warden was on the bank checking two guys that was fishing there other than dodgeing debris we did not catch any thing at the dam


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

Still no post of anyone getting or knowing of someone who has been fined for fishing the lock approach.


----------

